# ur thoughts on the 350Z



## Clyde (Dec 24, 2001)

What is the thinking out there about the 350Z vs Mcoupe?


----------



## RSKeisuke (Apr 22, 2002)

vs. the S54 m coupe, the M will outperform it (although I think the Z is a much prettier car). The Z is, however, cheaper, and would probably be a better performer than an older M coupe.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

RSKeisuke said:


> *vs. the S54 m coupe, the M will outperform it (although I think the Z is a much prettier car). The Z is, however, cheaper, and would probably be a better performer than an older M coupe. *


Well, I happen to like the M Coupe a lot. I agree with you though. The S52 engine'd is most probably outperformed by the new Z, which is also (at least on paper) a great value...

I'd still buy an used M Coupe though. It'll be a classic in a few years


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*what's the spec on 350Z?*

What's the 0-60 spec on the new 350Z?


----------



## Teej (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: what's the spec on 350Z?*



scottn2retro said:


> *What's the 0-60 spec on the new 350Z? *


\

Not been released yet. Even the final HP figure isn't out even though they're starting deliveries in I believe August-September.

0-60 is definitely under 6 secs, rumors floating around that the figure is going to be sub 5s.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

*I hate to break it to everyone but*

every few months we have a new car coming out that will kill our bmw 3-series.

first. 
tl-s
is300
g35
etc. the list goes on.

However, as promising the new z350 looks, i am sure the nissan dealer is gonna find a way to screw it up with the f**ed up service they have. that was one of the main problem for decline in Nissan sales in the early 90s. Not that our BMW service is all that great either. On surface, it's not bad looking car. We would have to test the water in once the car comes out.

LIL Raja


----------



## RSKeisuke (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: what's the spec on 350Z?*



Teej said:


> *\
> 0-60 is definitely under 6 secs, rumors floating around that the figure is going to be sub 5s. *


uh... I doubt that. They're shooting for 280 hp, and they are probably not going to hit that a la Sentra SE-R. I would say 6 flat or a little under might be reasonable, but sub-5? c'mon...


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Clyde said:


> *What is the thinking out there about the 350Z vs Mcoupe? *


The 350Z is going to be a giant killer, if the G35 is any indication. Cut several hundred pounds and a few inches off the G35, add some horsepower, and you've got a real rocketship.

Personally, 2 seaters have never really done anything for me. I'd much rather be able to take a couple of extra people in a pinch. The G35 coupe, though, is right up my alley, and the bonus is that it looks better than the 350Z and shouldn't cost much more.


----------



## Teej (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: ur thoughts on the 350Z*



JST said:


> *
> 
> The 350Z is going to be a giant killer, if the G35 is any indication. Cut several hundred pounds and a few inches off the G35, add some horsepower, and you've got a real rocketship.
> 
> Personally, 2 seaters have never really done anything for me. I'd much rather be able to take a couple of extra people in a pinch. The G35 coupe, though, is right up my alley, and the bonus is that it looks better than the 350Z and shouldn't cost much more. *


I agree. I just hope there isn't much difference in power between the G35 coupe and the 350Z.


----------



## Teej (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: what's the spec on 350Z?*



RSKeisuke said:


> *
> 
> uh... I doubt that. They're shooting for 280 hp, and they are probably not going to hit that a la Sentra SE-R. I would say 6 flat or a little under might be reasonable, but sub-5? c'mon... *


Well even on the Nissan website they quote 280+ horses, and 0-60 under 6 secs. But ya, its more likely then that the HP figure will be like 285 or so and maybe like a 5.8 0-60, and not 300 HP and 5.2 sec 0-60. Although some Nissan insiders have been hinting otherwise at the 350Z forums (www.zcar.com, www.my350z.com).

I think I read somewhere that the July issue of all the major auto magazines (at least Road and Track I believe) will have the final figures.

Edit: BTW, think it looks pretty good in red!!


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: what's the spec on 350Z?*



RSKeisuke said:


> *
> 
> uh... I doubt that. They're shooting for 280 hp, and they are probably not going to hit that a la Sentra SE-R. I would say 6 flat or a little under might be reasonable, but sub-5? c'mon... *


Pretty insignificant reference. The SE-R Spec-V was supposed to be 180hp but was changed to 175 at the last second...let me know when you can feel 5hp in everyday driving.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

The trunk line is quite interesting


----------



## couper (Jun 27, 2002)

I considered the 350Z back in November but after test driving an '02 M Coupe there was no going back. The 350Z will most likely be a good performer for the buck but a year from now when there are 100,000 of em on the road the M Coupe will look that much more unique.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

couper said:


> *I considered the 350Z back in November but after test driving an '02 M Coupe there was no going back. The 350Z will most likely be a good performer for the buck but a year from now when there are 100,000 of em on the road the M Coupe will look that much more unique. *


I've been meaning to take out an M Coupe does it really feel more powerful then a M3 in the cockpit??
I bet it does maybe one day this week I'll try it out.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

I don't fit comfortably in an M coupe. Those pics of the guy sitting in the 350Z looks like I will have NO CHANCE of fitting in a 350Z. Guess I will wait for the Z5.


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

I agree with Couper about the 350Z being massed produced. It'll be cheap, fast and available. I'd take a low mileage M Coupe over it as long as I had a daily driver. If you need a everyday car the Z would be accomodating with its optional packages.

I'm still not sold on the 350Z's looks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*RE:*

I cut my teeth in the car business selling Datsuns/Nissans...

I ought not share my opinion here...

The Nissan defenders will come after me.

:yikes:


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

Don't get me wrong Jon, I think the original z cars were amazing and changed the way america viewed what a sports car was. And the last generation of the Z was always in my top ten. Yet, this new car just looks big. Never know though, have to wait to drive one.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: what's the spec on 350Z?*



RSKeisuke said:


> *
> 
> uh... I doubt that. They're shooting for 280 hp, and they are probably not going to hit that a la Sentra SE-R. I would say 6 flat or a little under might be reasonable, but sub-5? c'mon... *


287hp 275lb/ft


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: ur thoughts on the 350Z*



JST said:


> *
> 
> The 350Z is going to be a giant killer, if the G35 is any indication. Cut several hundred pounds and a few inches off the G35, add some horsepower, and you've got a real rocketship.
> 
> Personally, 2 seaters have never really done anything for me. I'd much rather be able to take a couple of extra people in a pinch. The G35 coupe, though, is right up my alley, and the bonus is that it looks better than the 350Z and shouldn't cost much more. *


My issue with the 350Z is the WEIGHT. It's coming in at 3300 lbs. That's certainly not "tossable". It makes it a GT not a sports car. And that's unfortunate.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

It should turn out to be a pretty good car, certainly seems to be a much better sorted car handling wise than the M Coupe. Although, the curb weight is about 90lbs more than the M.

I would like to see it compared to the new SVT Mustang Cobra. More competetive pricewise and quite a bit faster in a straight line. It handles great too from the reviews that I have read; also, I'm shure you could stip the interior to remove some of those 3700 lbs  Hey, 390hp S/C V8, 13" Brembos all around, 275s on 17x9" rims. Not a bad combination  

I would suspect that the Nissan has a bit more feel, but I could be swayed by the balls-out fast Mustang :bigpimp:


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

I would love to own one of the new Mustang Cobras. 390hp for $35,000! The sound from that engine will be absolutely unreal. I had a '93 and boy was it fast with "just" 245hp. Plus, that car is HIGHLY modifiable.
I think the Mustang finally just caught up to the vette.


----------

